# Censored music: Sirius vs XM?



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Was just wondering about this, since I'm thinking we'll switch from DirecTV to Dish soon, and the change in music channels that comes with it.  My searching didn't really find anything regarding any differences between the 2 services in the way of censored/edited songs... With XM's "XL" designation, it's pretty easy to tell (unless other channels also have some unedited stuff (?), I haven't listened to enough myself) and on DirecTV those channels are rated TV-MA. Does Dish have different rating like that as an indicator? Anyway, if someone familiar with how they compare to XM in this regard can provide some info., I'd appreciate it. :grin: Or a list of [music] channels that are/aren't censored. 

Thanks!


----------



## Boompod (Dec 27, 2002)

The rating that E* uses is: NR/AO [L]

That stands for Not Rated / Adults Only [Language]

That I know of they do not censor any music channels. They just add that rating so you can lock out the channel through parental controls.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On XM, music on Non xL stations isn't unnecessarily censored, it's just there's not as much explicit content. The 90s on 9 often plays the uncut version, unfortunately Lucy does not, but it depends on the song. For both XM and Sirius, generally hits stations play radio edits, but when the same song is played on a rock or urban station it's uncut, but both satellite radio providers don't censor to the extent of terrestrial radio. Words like drugs, pills and guns don't get bleeped even on hit stations like they do on terrestrial radio.


----------



## Jeffbat (Sep 24, 2007)

Why would you want to switch from DirecTV to Dish? DirecTV clearly has the most HD and Dish doesnt have a whole lot to offer that DirecTV doesnt?


----------

